# Harold Hall Drill Sharpening Rest.



## Arnak (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Folks,

Having built Harold's grinding rest, the more complex one, I noticed that there is an accessory for sharpening drills.

Can some kind soul tell me where to find the plans for that?

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## tel (Jun 28, 2011)

It's in his 'sharpening' book


----------



## Arnak (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Tel,

Thanks very much for that, I'll get the book. ;D

Martin


----------



## Allthumbz (Jul 8, 2011)

I just ordered it on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1854862413/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Nelson


----------



## chucketn (Jul 8, 2011)

Arnac, Did you stick to the plans for the Deluxe, or did you modify per materials available? Did you build it metric or imperial? I'm building the same grinding rest with a few variations. Currently waiting on a dovetail tool.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## gbravo (Jul 8, 2011)

Some information and picture,
http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4531.0


----------



## Arnak (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Chuck,

I went for the deluxe version in imperial.

Yours looks good. 

I made all the attachments as shown in the book and now need to make the drill sharpening device from the sharpening book.

That is when I get a minute from wiring up my wife's dolls house. :

In the pipeline is a new grinder with diamond wheels as well as I use mostly TCT tooling in the lathe as it save messy coolant.

Arnak


----------



## xo18thfa (Jul 10, 2011)

I like Mr Hall's drill bit attachment. It takes a bit of practice, but when you get it down, it does the job just fine.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=13764.0


----------

